
Most upvoted HN posts on bootstrapping - bilifuduo
https://find.xyz/map/most-upvoted-hn-posts-on-bootstrapping
======
minimaxir
This list is incomplete. For example "How We Bootstrapped Our SaaS Startup to
Ramen Profitability" has 603 points:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15544378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15544378)

What is your methodology? Here's a BigQuery to get all relevant posts
(although you'll have to filter out Twitter Bootstrap manually):

    
    
        #standardSQL
        SELECT *
        FROM `bigquery-public-data.hacker_news.full`
        WHERE REGEXP_CONTAINS(title, '[Bb]ootstrap')
        ORDER BY score DESC
        LIMIT 100

~~~
bilifuduo
Ah, thanks for that, just added! And the methodology is just manually
searching HN for bootstrapping-related posts that are still valid links.

